# Reupholstering dining chairs



## mkonz (Feb 28, 2008)

I am working on reupholstering my dining room chairs. I bought 2" foam from the local fabric store and am using a commercial grade, plastic backed fabric.

When we completed the first chair, upon sitting on it, we noticed that the air in the foam/cushion exits slowly and when you stand up, it slowly refills. Upon exiting, it makes a whooshing sound.

I'm sure this would not be a problem if the fabric weren't plastic backed.

We can't pull the fabric tight enough that there would be no air remaining in the foam. We're considering putting small pin holes in the fabric (likely in the side of the cushion where there's less likelihood of spills, but I'm not sure that's a great idea.

Any suggestions? I'd like to get these chairs done so I can have a great dinner party and show off my work!

Thanks


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I think you are correct in thinking that if it was not plastic covered, the fabric that you would not have this problem.

I think that the pin holes would not work, as I think they would be very small and possible over time rip the fabric.

Can you somehow sew another fabric that is not plastic backed, to your existing fabric and that may help.

Maybe a two inch fabric right down the middle of the seat, or more stripes down the middle of the seat. It would give you a different look but would solve the problem.

Just my 2 cents......


----------



## mkonz (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not following your idea of sewing additional fabric to the existing - it'll still have that plastic layer either way, preventing the air from escaping easily, right?
I tried pulling the plastic backing off the fabric and it's not easy, so I'm thinking it's supposed to be there.


----------



## PassionateDIY'er (Feb 28, 2008)

I would suggest using a different fabric and save the plastic backed fabric for another project. A second question, did you get the right kind of foam for the seats?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

mkonz said:


> I'm not following your idea of sewing additional fabric to the existing - it'll still have that plastic layer either way, preventing the air from escaping easily, right?
> I tried pulling the plastic backing off the fabric and it's not easy, so I'm thinking it's supposed to be there.


 
Sorry, I didn't make myself clear.

What I meant was that you would cut a strip of your fabric, say 4 inches wide and then a strip of the new fabric, that doesn't have the backing on it, and sew them together.

You could actually, even cut smaller squares alternating pieces and create a checkerboard effect, or a harlequin effect, (I think that is what it's called) diamond shaped and put them all together like a puzzle to create the whole piece of fabric and them reupholster the chair.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

While it is not as fun to have dinning chairs without sound effects this isn't a hard fix. Put away your sewing machine (or glue gun) and get out your cordless drill.

I am assuming (at my own risk) that you removed a solid piece of material from the seat of the chair - made of wood or MDF or something. Then you put the foam down covered it with the fabric and affixed it in some manner. Am I right?

If so, drill a hole in the center of the wood. I'd start with something around 1/2 inch bit. Go slow and shallow try not to go any deeper than necessary to make the hole. You don't want to rip into the foam or fabric. Test it out. You may need more than one hole to achieve your desired results.


Resist the urge to staple a flap of rubber to the hole.

Get creative. Use a smaller bit and drill a pretty little design. How about a smiley face, or some puckered up lips, it's not like anyone is going to see it. You could even spell out naughty little messages. Just don't go overboard or Aunt Marge could break it when she sits down for a holiday meal and then you'll have to explain it all to your mom.


----------



## nacko (Jan 29, 2008)

sew whoopie cushions on the top of each chair - the whooshing sounds should then be mostly unnoticable.:thumbup:


----------



## PassionateDIY'er (Feb 28, 2008)

So those holes actually have a purpose! I think Leah is on to something, go with the one inch hole in the middle - too many would weaken the base.


----------

